

Show HN: Small project I made, TVit - oryanmi
http://www.tvit.co

======
oryanmi
I wanted to watch the videos from my Twitter feed in a fast and easy way, just
like a TV.

So I built TVit. It took me 4 days to code and design it and there is still a
lott of features missing but I think it's basic features are good enough to
enjoy it.

Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy it. Let me know what do you think.

